# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: html to pdf Convertor - فوری

## mimi....

سلام
پروژه من جاوایی هست و برای گزارشگیری لازم دارم که فایل hmtl رو به صورت pdf به کاربر نمایش بدم.
فایل  .html در یکی از فرم های برنامه با استاده از CKEditor ایجاد میشه و بعد در دیتابیس ذخیره میشه و در هنگام گزارشگیری لازمه این فایل .hmtl به صورت pdf به کاربر نمایش داده بشه.
از convertor های مختلفی استفاده کرده ام که هر کدوم یه مشکلی داشتن، به شرح زیر:
itext: برای پروژه هایی که open source نیستند نیاز به لایسنس داره علاوه بر این فارسی رو هم ساپورت نمیکنه.
wkhtml: برای جدول های تو در تو paging رو درست هندل نمیکنه.
jpdfWriter:فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه و paging رو هم درست هندل میکنه ولی برای body جدول ها "direction:rtl" رو ساپورت نمیکنه.
 aspose: فارسی رو ساپورت نمیکنه.

لطفا اگر راهی برای بهبود کامپوننت های گفته شده هست یا حتی اگر کامپوننت دیگه ای هست که بتونه برای گزارشگیری های فارسی مناسب باشه معرفی کنید.

----------


## vahid-p

pdfbox رو تست کردید؟ البته تو یک پروژه برای نمایش pdf ازش استفاده کردیم نه ساختش.

فکر نمیکنم پروژه های رایگان لااقل اونقدر تر و تمیز و خوب باشن که html رو بدون هیچ اشتباهی به pdf تبدیل کنن. مگر اینکه خودتون pdf رو بسازید بدون تبدیل اتوماتیک html به pdf. چون html خیلی ویژگی های زیادی داره و کدوم کتابخونه میتونه همش رو پیاده کنه؟
تو یه پروژه از itext استفاده کردیم اما دونه دونه قسمت هاش رو با کد نویسی درست کردیم و تبدیل اتوماتیک html به pdf استفاده نکردیم.

اون مورد jpdfwriter نمیتونید خودتون دستی direction اش رو ست کنید و نخواد اتوماتیک از style اش بگیره؟ یا به صورت dir="rtl" تو body وارد کنید؟

در کل راه حلی ندارم ولی هدف از جوابم به تاپیک شما این بود که تجربه تقریبا مشابهی رو براتون تعریف کرده باشم و شاید راه حلی نباشه و نخواد منتظر بمونید.

----------


## mimi....

pdfbox رو تست نکردم و حتما تست خواهم کرد.
بله به نظر من هم رایگان نمیتونم چیزی به درد بخوری پیدا کنم.
itext برای اینکه html رو همون لحظه بخوای بسازی امکانات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی متاسفانه در پروژه ما html ها آماده هستند و حتی چند تا فایل باهم به یک pdf تبدیل می شوند و من هیچ تغییری در فایل ها نمی تونم ایجاد کنم.
jpdfwriter  یه مشکل دیگه هم داره اونم اینکه pageBreak رو هم در صورتی که سلول های جدولتون بیشتر از یک خط داشته باشه، درست هندل نمیکنه و متن رو در انتهای صفحه برش میده و دیتا به درستی نمایش داده نمیشه و خب مسلما کاربردی نیست.

ممنون از جوابتون
من تجربیاتم رو نوشتم که کسی این راههارو دوباره تکرار نکنه (:

----------


## mimi....

pdfbox تا جایی که من دیدم اصلا html to pdf نداره، فقط برای لود کردن و تغییر و ایجاد pdf  هست.

----------

